# A7N8X: domande

## Luc@s

Come posso utilizzare la lan 3com dei questa mobo??è compatibile?

E l'audio???

E il SATA??

C'è qualcun'altro che è riuscito ad usarla su gentoo????

E ufficialmente supportatada quale kernel??? gentoo-sources?

Tnk e ciao!

P.S: con il mio 2600+@333 + 256 DDR333(Kingston) quanto ci metto per Os base+X, secondo voi?

----------

## Luc@s

ap!

----------

## Luc@s

ap!

----------

## Luc@s

ap!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> Come posso utilizzare la lan 3com dei questa mobo??è compatibile?

 

Per la scheda 3com ci vuole questa patch.

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> E l'audio???

 

Se usi alsa il driver e' il snd-intel8x0. Per l'installazione alsa dai un'occhiata qui.

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> E il SATA??

 

La patch patch-2.4.21-pre3-ac4.bz2 che puoi scaricare qui sopporta UDMA e SATA.

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> E ufficialmente supportatada quale kernel??? gentoo-sources?

 

Queste informazioni le ho trovate qui dove spiega come installare redhat con la tua scheda madre. Penso che questa guida sia applicabile con gentoo.

----------

## Luc@s

 *Quote:*   

> Per la scheda 3com ci vuole questa patch. 
> 
> 

 

Come la applico?

----------

## shev

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come la applico?

 

http://www.pluto.linux.it/ildp/HOWTO/Kernel-HOWTO-6.html

----------

## Luc@s

Con il mio 2600+@333 + 256 DDR333(Kingston) quanto ci metto per Os base+X, secondo voi?

Tnk

----------

## shev

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> Con il mio 2600+@333 + 256 DDR333(Kingston) quanto ci metto per Os base+X, secondo voi?
> 
> Tnk

 

Io con un 2500+@333 e 512 DDR333 ci ho messo più di quello che credevo. Non mi ricordo con esattezza per mettere up sistema base e X quanto ci sia voluto, ma a occhio e croce prenditi tutta una giornata per farlo (nel senso da mattina a sera, un 12 ore per intenderci). Di certo mi ricordo solo che credevo ci sarebbe voluto di meno. Poi dipende anche dalle flags che usi, io ho compilato tutto con -O3, ma usando -O2 a quanto dicono ci si mette meno.

----------

## Luc@s

ma con i mirror di default o con installato mirrorselect??

Io su quello dell' oregon + di 15kb/s nn vado:(

----------

## shev

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> ma con i mirror di default o con installato mirrorselect??
> 
> Io su quello dell' oregon + di 15kb/s nn vado:(

 

Non ricordo, credo con mirror scelto visto che i miei bei 30 circa li facevo.

----------

## Luc@s

come DE ....................... XFCE è ok????

KDE mi sembra troppo pesante  :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> come DE ....................... XFCE è ok????
> 
> KDE mi sembra troppo pesante 

 

Ti consiglio di fare una piccola ricerca su questo forum (it) in cui trovi un bel thread in cui ognuno decanta pregi e difetti di gnome, kde, fluxbox etc. Un secondo thread parla appunto di xfce (bene), inutile ripetersi ancora. In ogni caso dipende molto da cosa vuoi tu e dai tuoi gusti, a me ad esempio basta fluxbox.

----------

## Luc@s

programmare e navigare.

Mi mostreresti qualche shoot del tuo DE................se nn ti disturba?

Tnk 100000000000000000000k

----------

## shev

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> programmare e navigare.
> 
> Mi mostreresti qualche shoot del tuo DE................se nn ti disturba?
> 
> 

 

Certo che non mi disturba (uso fluxbox, non xfce però, credo si fosse capito. Ti metto cmq anche qualche screen di xfce che mi aveva mandato qualcuno di questo forum).

Fluxbox 1 - liscio

Fluxbox 2 - con finestre

Xfce 1

Xfce 2

Xfce 3

----------

## Luc@s

Grazie molte x la disponibilita.

Ne approfitto per farti 2 domandine???

Che CFLAGS devo usare x il mio procio???

E difficile da configurare fluxbox?

----------

## shev

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che CFLAGS devo usare x il mio procio???

 

Io uso flags abbastanza conservative e vanno egregiamente, nessun problema e prestazioni più che soddisfacenti (e ci credo, con un processore/sistema del genere  :Razz:  ):

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 *Quote:*   

> E difficile da configurare fluxbox?

 

Per me è facilissimo, una volta che capisci come funziona (non c'è poi molto da capire) e dove andare a sistemare le varie cose (si tratta di pochi file ben fatti) puoi personalizzarlo davvero come vuoi in ogni dettaglio. Inoltre ci sono comode utiliy che aiutano nella gestione se non si vuole smanettare nei file. Ti consiglio di usare la versione dev, la 0.9.4 (non so se c'è l'ebuild, io mi sono arrangiato da solo), ha funzionalità veramente interessanti e comode.

----------

